# pct question



## jyoung8j (Jun 1, 2013)

I was wondering how long after a 6wk pct run u wait untill u start a new cycle?? My thought is blood work is really only true way..


----------



## mistah187 (Jun 1, 2013)

Bloodwork for sure. Its the only way to know exactly what is going on in ur body.  I usually go through pct and then waita month and then go geta blood test.


----------



## jyoung8j (Jun 1, 2013)

Yea I figured esp after using tren.. so ill wait few more wks and get bloods..


----------



## Cashout (Jun 1, 2013)

Blood work should be done at two points during PCT and once after PCT - 1) immediately after the HCG Blast, 2) at the discontinuation of the SERMS and 3) after the conclusion of PCT once the AI discontinued.

1) Will let you know if your pituitary and the hypothalamus have responded to the stimuli to produce LH and FSH. If they haven't you can still take the needed steps to correct that issue. If you don't know and you continue on your merry way, your PCT has already failed because the next step will not significantly resolve the problem.

2) Will let you know if your LH and FSH levels have stabilized and your testes are producing test and your estrogen is at an acceptable level to inhibit negative feedback in the system from shutting down the test production going forward.

3) Will let you know that you have reached an equilibrium in your HPTA that is your "baseline" state going forward.


----------



## jyoung8j (Jun 1, 2013)

Well pct is over so guess I kno tht for next time.. thx cashout..


----------



## gothis (Jun 4, 2013)

Old school is cycle plus PCT =time off but we all know the only true way is bloodwork


----------



## 11Bravo (Jun 16, 2013)

Time on= time off in my opinion is BS. If my bloods are good and I'm having no tendon issues I'm right back to it when I feel ready.


----------

